# Name your Wax of 2014



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Here goes name you favourite Wax of 2014 and a simple pharagraph of why.
Can we try not to let it spiral into a discussion between.

Mine so far is;

Vic's concours.
For ease of application and smooth wet look.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a wax but lsp anyway but sonax polymer netshield unreal wTer behaviour great look and super easy with long durability


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

For me it's black magic detail taurus. I don't know how it does it but for some reason the metallic flake pop really comes alive after using it. Easy to use too.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Auto finesse illusion 

Very very very easy to apply and remove. Can leave as little or as long as you like and still easy as anything to remove. Leaves amazing looks on any colour / finish and generally feels the wax for me


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Fusso coat


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD Miura. It just leaves such clarity on the paintwork.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Great keep them coming guys


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wax of 2014 but its only May


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> wax of 2014 but its only May


Why not...we already have car of the year 2014 :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing has struck me by shouting out" buy "me so far.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zymol solaris - worth every penny :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

do you still have both of your tubs Kev


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I swapped mine for a small house


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> do you still have both of your tubs Kev


Come on mate read the first post it's NOT a discussion thread.
Name your wax your using and why, if not dont post!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> Come on mate read the first post it's NOT a discussion thread.
> Name your wax your using and why, if not dont post!


look up the wax Kev's put it may help you understand :thumb:
I use more than 1 wax plus there has not been a wax released this year worthy of that title


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> look up the wax Kev's put it may help you understand :thumb:
> I use more than 1 wax plus there has not been a wax released this year worthy of that title


Well all you had to do if you wanted to 'contribute' was as in the very first post name your wax, the favourite you've been usin so far in 2014 and why,
It's not rocket science, blimmey some folks on forums.........thick as


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lets keep this polite shall we, its a forum which by its nature is a place for discussion to take place.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ceratec said:


> Well all you had to do if you wanted to 'contribute' was as in the very first post name your wax, the favourite you've been usin so far in 2014 and why,
> It's not rocket science, blimmey some folks on forums.........thick as


no need to start calling people, i stick by what i first said which was to the title of the thread, which was name your wax of 2014 and not your favorite wax you have used. :wall: 2 totally diffrent thinks :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Soft99 Fusso Coat is my favourite so far. 

Cheap as chips and gives stunning results with incredible beading, haven't used anything else since buying it.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Ogle Wax summit. Phenomenal gloss and flake pop even on silver paint. It challenged me on what a wax can do.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Auto finesse illusion,the real thing.


----------



## Billio (Oct 29, 2013)

New to me in 2014: Polish Angel Esoteric V2......easiest wax application/removal ever and wetter than an otter's pocket


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Def Wax Beadology Edition. So easy to apply and remove, and the water behaviour is insane!


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathalos by Mitchell and king
ArtDeShine-Obsidian


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Def Wax Beadology Edition. So easy to apply and remove, and the water behaviour is insane!


+ 1! :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ceratec said:


> Mine so far is;
> 
> Vic's concours.
> For ease of application and smooth wet look.


For ease of application you should try RG 55 or Illusion.

My wax of 2014 so far is BMD Sirius Dark. It just looks so wet and oily on application, very easy to wipe off leaves no gassing and a unique darkening effect on my black car leaving a proper wet look even with just 1 coat.

2nd best is Race glaze 55, followed by Bouncers Ctr.

everything else: DJ supernatural, vics concourse, Illusion, desire, origins miles behind.

DJ left a nice look, but I don't agree that it's a 'soft' wax. Doesn't spread very well at all and that's it's downfall for me. For 10 quid extra better to buy Illusion which I think is the easiest wax to apply. Vics concourse is good, but too much praise for it on here. It's like a thick and silky / creamy wax. Spreads well but the finish isn't as special as BMD Sirius Dark or RG 55, both of which have a very unique finish, a more spectacular one imh.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

For 2014 it has to be bmd taurus for me.

I have other waxes i really like too but taurus is great, leave a very good finish, easy to apply, sheeting is fantastic and it is locally made too :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ceratec said:


> Well all you had to do if you wanted to 'contribute' was as in the very first post name your wax, the favourite you've been usin so far in 2014 and why,
> It's not rocket science, blimmey some folks on forums.........thick as


He has just given his opinion which is he hasnt found any worthy n yes some people on forums just like u jumping at any chance to give people s*** just give it a rest seeing s*** like this far too often on here makes me wonder why I still visit


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ agreed, if the keyboard hero actually knew what was being said then maybe they wouldn't have written that.........or maybe they would?

Too many angry folk on here these days......

Edit - my favourite wax is the same as last years, RG Black Label.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a few that hit the mark for me for this year, Obsession Wax Itus this actually stops the dirt sticking to the paint especially in the winter months which saves time washing and dirt just washes off in a heavy shower, it has the self clean effect and feature which actually works it's the only one that does the job for me as claimed from the manufacturer, been hunting for years through testing and this is the only one that features this.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine's same as the last 18mths Def Wax 0stendo


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax shield. 

Still my favourite. Sits about middle of range. 
Epic water behaviour decent durability 
Great application. Little spreads far. Buffs off with simple wipe


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My favourite wax at this precise moment on tuesday the 20th of May 2014 @ 19:57 is AG HD Wax


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

had a little play with vics red and raceglaze 55 on sunday, half bonnet for each. both waxes look the same, smell the same but raceglaze spreaded further and was alot easier to remove. also gave a much better look for me. it is nearly double the price at rrp though lol


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Ha, this is like picking a favorite child! 
Still Early to call, but if will say that I have used Fusso coat, Desireable, BMD Taurus, SNH, and a Son1c Protowax since January. 
I have a job lined up for Sunday and am leaning towards either Taurus or PA Esoteric

Still loads I have to try....


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

So Far Mine Has To Be Bouncers - Satsuma Rock, I Have Ordered Soft99 Fusso Coat But It Hasn't Arrived Yet, If The Hype About This Wax Is Correct Then No Doubt That Will Be The Wax Of The Year For Me


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Collinite 476/845 all day long :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a tub of Autoglym HD Wax :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine is probably Def Wax Show. Its so easy to use and leaves such a wet finish.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Fusso


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Mine is probably Def Wax Show. Its so easy to use and leaves such a wet finish.


Who's that made by?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ceratec said:


> Who's that made by?


Def!native wax but replace the ! With an i.

Don't ask why it's censored, but it is....


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax for me. Underestimated by a lot of people. Now my favourite wax.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol Glasur is my favourite wax to apply and the finish is top draw,but I have to agree about the SOFT99 dark which I have recently applied to my rear spoiler it's quality,and is still beading and sheeting like a goodun.SJ.


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

For me it's between soft99 fusso dark and ads obsidian wax. I love the water behaviour of fusso but the slickness of obsidian. Only time will tell which one is my favorite. I'm hoping both will have 3 months+ durability.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Supernatural Hybrid - my opinion holds good since it was launched.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Dunno yet !
but this Desirable sample aint it..


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Value for money & ease of use it has to be Britemax Vantage
Its so easy on & off


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

For me there are 3 but it's important to remember that different waxes react differently to different paint or even colours.

So far the nearly perfect wax for me is AF Desire but I understand other people don't rate it, all I can say is on Mercedes paint, in particular Obsidian Black it is Fantastic it's just a shame it's so expensive I cannot afford it.

Next for me is ArteDeShine Obsidian wax, it does everything at a reasonable price and looks great to with the added advantage of good durability.

Finally as of today I need to add a new wax, I expected Soft99 Authentic wax to be all hype and didn't expect the results to be anything special, I was wrong, its a show wax so don't expect amazing durability but at under £30 a tin its a fantastic show wax with a shine that's brilliant, it isn't AF desire but as I said its under £30 a tin not £150 a tin that AF Desire costs.

PS All 3 tested on a Mercedes Benz SLK in Obsidian Black.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Obsession wax phantom. Nothing even close


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

AF Illusion as been mentioned so easy to work with and the results are awesome


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> My favourite wax at this precise moment on tuesday the 20th of May 2014 @ 19:57 is AG HD Wax


Why is this DJ??

I ask as I've got myself a pot but not yet tried it, got AF Desire this week for my birthday but need the weather to change to try either of them out.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Polish Angel Esoteric V2,just love it,its pure wax passion..


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Fusso Coat it's just so good value for money

And the results speak for themselves


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

For me artdekotsos has everything ! Not so special to use like nubas with the scent and etc but is a real warrior


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

be interesting to see if anybody has change to a new favorite since they first posted


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Look - I've got to be honest and admit that I was influenced by the hype and purchased a tub of AF Illusion wax.
Was not disappointed. Just stupidly easy to work with - I've never seen the like before. Deep, rich gloss and stunning reflections, and wonderful transparency for a paste wax. They say that the trade-off is a shorter length of protection (2-3 months), but wax obsessed beings like me are already twitchy at this point and happy for a change of LSP. Oh, and it smells delightful - a sort of strawberry candy aroma.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Vic's Red from everything I have tried so far. A lot more to try though and have a feeling that Dodo Pro range would be spectacular.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Vic's Red from everything I have tried so far. A lot more to try though and have a feeling that Dodo Pro range would be spectacular.


Vics red is still a fantastic wax with the "best" worth for your money..


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

G3 PASTE WAX :thumb:


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Illusion for me, got me one of the samples that was sold in here, haven't regret since


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

Sick_at_Sea said:


> Supernatural Hybrid - my opinion holds good since it was launched.


+1 for snh


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

Had RG55 sample, 3 layers on blk looks really dark, i hear that vics red does better, need to get some. 
I have illusion to try and obsidian too, doubt i get them on before winter tho..sittin in fridge till next yr. damn !
had fusso light on fer while not over impressed !

RG55 WINNER SO FAR..


----------



## year (Feb 8, 2013)

4 months with ease,, I love it..


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Colinite 476 and marque d'elegance, goes a long way, easy to apply and beads well, not so expensive either


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Bouncer's Bespoke Wax seems to be my favourite atm. Decent looks and fantastic beading.


----------

